# Apples vs apple



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

From an old thread of mine:



Couchie said:


> This is an apples (Debussy) to apple pie (Wagner) comparison.
> 
> Wagner is better, but too rich to have every day. Best reserved for special occasions. A Debussy piece a day keeps the psychiatrist away.


----------



## Abstract Landscape (Jun 24, 2014)

J.S. Bach Cello Suites, unaccompanied

Matt Haimovitz is a Honey Crisp.
Janos Starker is like a red delicious.
Yo Yo Ma is ...also like a red delicious.
I look forward to getting Stephen Isserlis' but from what I've heard, a granny smith?
Or is Matt Haimovitz the granny smith, crisp and zesty and Isserlis the honey crisp? 
And for the style of the thread, I certainly do not mean to set a precedent on similes to types of apples... 

I enjoy all of the performances, and each can suit a different mood. My current favorite is Matt Haimovitz.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There is an apple in my eye but it won't come out. Is this what they call "the apple of my eye"?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

What About Oranges?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry, Abstract... Where I come from a red delicious (and its "golden" namesake) barely even rates being called an apple. 

An apple pie, however, may just be the perfect food.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Guess I need to look into Debussy. Can't say I have heard any of his works. Does he have any opera?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

He has Pelleas et Melisande which is wonderful, and two other operas completed by other people.


----------

